# Growth rate?



## mikecrowder23 (Jun 21, 2009)

I was wandering at what rate i can expect my new baby to grow and what is the size difference if they hibernate or not.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jun 21, 2009)

I know they can be like three feet in a year if they hibernate. Are you considering not hibernating because youll probably want to so your wallet can have a break.


----------



## mikecrowder23 (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm not worried about my wallet I don't want him to hibernate if it's not detrimental to him, i want to be able to interact all year if possible. I was just curious if it makes much of a difference. He will be inside year round.


----------



## MIKE-ZILLA (Jun 21, 2009)

venomvipe is right about the size.They grow fast! I got mine last summer (july) he was about 10" long. I fully hibernated him from late october until mid april. hes now about 33" long. He actually seemed to grow a little during hibernation! but most of his growing has been this summer. i feed him everyday. also if you think you might want to breed him you should hybernate him every winter.most tegus will go through a rest period where they sleep alot and eat alot less during the winter. this happens even if you keep the temps high in the enclosure.If i were you I would resist the urge to manipulate your tegus activity cycle.Let the animal do what is most natral and he will be less stressed and more healthy.


----------



## Toby_H (Jun 21, 2009)

I bought my female from Bobby... hatched last summer (July)...

She hibernated from Oct/Nov until April/May... 

She is 20" currently...

Although I did plan on allowing mine to hibernate, I did absolutely nothing to encourage her in doing so (I actually wanted her to do down in December)...


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 22, 2009)

Mine hibernate up to 7 months, and reach 20-24 inches in one year. If you don't hibernate, they can reach 4ft in one year, it is up to you on if you want him to or not. I kinda like the break when mine go to sleep.


----------



## hailo (Jun 22, 2009)

by not hibernating does this do anything to the animals life expectancy and or health?


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 22, 2009)

I have not heard of any adverse affects from not hibernating, all of mine do, so I have no first hand dealings, but I do know many people that own healthy un-hibernated animals.


----------



## Toby_H (Jun 22, 2009)

During hibernation the Tegus metabolism & organ functions slow down considerably... This would allow far less "wear and tear" on ogans and the animals system in general thus allowing it to live longer... 

The above idea is based purely on logic and not experience or study... I have 'heard' this about other animals regarding hubernation vs not hibernating (or length of hibernation) although as I do not remember exactly where I heard it I cannot vouch for the reliability of the idea... But it sounded rational enough to hang on to...


----------

